# Opinion on vehicle for family and towing a camper?



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't typically post in this part of the forums, but as I fish more and more, I am beginning to camp more and more. I have been looking at getting a pop-up camper to replace the tent, and now that a baby is on the way I have to upgrade my vehicle as well.

I am curious as to folks' opinions on vehicles that will pull a pop-up camper. I have been looking a Jeep Cherokees and Toyota 4runners, but now I'm even wondering if I could tow a pop-up with a decent mini-van. I am thinking that at maximum we'd have two adults and two kids and would want something that can handle car seats and camping gear, while pulling a pop-up.

Does anyone have any recommendations on what they would go with? Model/Brand/Year? I am looking to get a used vehicle preferably between 4 and 9 grand. Thanks!!


----------



## sandman_187 (Sep 11, 2005)

I have a 2005 Chrysler Town and Country and I use it to tow my boats, and pop-up. The max tow capacity is 3500lbs. (which is best in class for minivans).
I guess it all depends on the size of your pop-up.

We also had a 2002 Dodge Durango, and it towed our toys much easier, but it gets worse gas milleage than a mini-van. (as will any SUV).

If you can find a good aerostar with a 4.0L....they are EXCELLENT tow vehicles....but it will be hard to find one in good shape. They stopped making them in 1997.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I loved my Chevy Avalanche. It had plenty of room, towed like a dream, even my 27' and got 17Mpg when not towing. Plenty of covered hauling space that was lockable and converted over for fun real quick.


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

If you dont need a truck bed the Suburban or Yukon is about the best choice. There are those unfortunates that will claim Ford's Excursion to be best  but matching it against a 3/4 ton 8.1 litre theres really no comparison in my opinion. I have one and it will tow just about anything on a hitch anywhere you want to tow it. Brand and models are more a choice, and the Suburban quality is just my opinion. It has all the options TV/DVD/VHS/On Star and is great for long family hauls. It's a pretty serious investment so you should be sure about what you want to haul and how you want to haul it.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

All wheel drive Safari or Astro with the third row seating. There were a gazillion made, they can be had fairly inexpensively. 5000# towing capacity and a real frame, not a unit body like mini vans. with the third seat removed they actually have more interior room than a standard 4 door Yukon. (Just a bit less than the Suburban or Yukon XL).


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

remember ,this is a popup were talking about. even a big one is sure to weigh less than 3500 pounds . it will be driven on flat land most of the time . unless you are driving across country with it, almost any vehicle with a v-6 will tow it just fine. try to get something with a tow package (in other words a trans cooler and heavy duty flasher). don't let these guys scare you. i have towed 3000 pounds with a toyota sienna for years. my aerostars were even better. 4 wheel drive is a big waste of gas and useless unless you are going in snow or mud.
any minivan would be fine.so would a ford escape, honda crx or small suv. 
a crossover like a pacifica ,edge or murano too.even some cars could handle it too. a chevy lumina, malibu ,impala or grand marquis would deliver too. don't limit your choices for a hobby that you will probably use 3-5 times a summer.


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

double trouble said:


> remember ,this is a popup were talking about. even a big one is sure to weigh less than 3500 pounds . it will be driven on flat land most of the time . unless you are driving across country with it, almost any vehicle with a v-6 will tow it just fine. try to get something with a tow package (in other words a trans cooler and heavy duty flasher). don't let these guys scare you. i have towed 3000 pounds with a toyota sienna for years. my aerostars were even better. 4 wheel drive is a big waste of gas and useless unless you are going in snow or mud.
> any minivan would be fine.so would a ford escape, honda crx or small suv.
> a crossover like a pacifica ,edge or murano too.even some cars could handle it too. a chevy lumina, malibu ,impala or grand marquis would deliver too. don't limit your choices for a hobby that you will probably use 3-5 times a summer.



I was actually looking at a Toyota Sienna, so I'm glad you brought it up. I will do some more checking. I forgot about the Astro/Safari vans - they would definitely get the job done, so I think I'll start checking into those too. I tend to shy away from Chrysler vehicles ever since my trans went on my Plymouth Voyager - but they may have gotten better. Some of the bigger SUV's eat too much gas, so I'm looking for something smaller, but really thanks for the tips folks. They really help.


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

I missed the "pop up" reference. I reckon the suburban would be a little over kill then eh? :lol:


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

flyfishinchristian said:


> I was actually looking at a Toyota Sienna, so I'm glad you brought it up. I will do some more checking. I forgot about the Astro/Safari vans - they would definitely get the job done, so I think I'll start checking into those too. I tend to shy away from Chrysler vehicles ever since my trans went on my Plymouth Voyager - but they may have gotten better. Some of the bigger SUV's eat too much gas, so I'm looking for something smaller, but really thanks for the tips folks. They really help.


 
look at Chrysler, towing on a grand caravan is 3800 lbs, plus if you go with new, its a lifetime warranty on all powertrain. Vehicle will help the family, pull the trailer and be reasonable on fuel.. Best of luck


----------



## bklompy (Apr 6, 2005)

mini vans will do you just fine Please just dont go by me on the high way at 75+ miles an hour fully loaded to the max like I have seen before with there kids scares me. A good safty feature would be to use a sway bar those short wheel base trailers really whip around behind a vehicle.


Now if you want to run with the big dogs 3/4 0r 1 ton diesel is the only way to go


----------



## JWheeler (Jun 1, 2006)

don't forget to buy american


----------

